# Consolidation problems



## havasu (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, I finally brought my tool box roll away over, and even added the mid two drawer section. It was my hope to move all the tools from the box on the left to the box on the right (because the drawers are ball bearing) but there is no way to do so. I just have too many damn tools.

Anyone have any ideas except spending another $1k on a bigger roll away? I need room badly in the garage and until I eliminate one of them, I can't fit the Harley in the garage... 

View attachment tool boxes.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, I think that Wood needed a 12 pt socket if you'd be willing to part with one...


----------



## havasu (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep, I got it. Should I just stick it in my mailbox with a stamp on it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you need a toolbox at the lake house?


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, we are both thinking the same thing. I do have a 4 drawer box out there, but I might be able to add out there.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

I need a real box. I am still using my beginner craftsman box from the 70's


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 19, 2013)

havasu said:


> Yep, I got it. Should I just stick it in my mailbox with a stamp on it?



nah, thats ok I got one a the parts house the other day!
:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 19, 2013)

Chris said:


> I need a real box. I am still using my beginner craftsman box from the 70's



All those toys and no "real tool box"?


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2013)

Wasn't high on the priority list but it is growing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2013)

Chris needs a tool box, trade him for some homebrew and BBQ...


----------



## havasu (Dec 20, 2013)

Na, I have my eyes on a bigger prize. I want that Volvo hole digging machine.


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2013)

You can have one but I am pretty sure Volvo will want it back and their friend Lojack will help them, plus you will need an awfully big trailer.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't be a hater. it is Christmas Eve after all, and I could use a cool present.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 24, 2013)

I have my old one ton box truck, using it as a toolbox. And then my workshop is full too, and my work van. I need to buy another place.


----------

